# Allergy shots?



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Does anyone have any experience with these? Dory is still struggling with allergies. She itches constantly. Thankfully, her fur is fine(no hot spots or bald patches), but her paws when spread are red and inflamed. 


We have a special soap from the vet we use 4 times a week on her paws(wash, let sit for 10 mins, rinse). We wipe her feet when she comes inside. She is totally grain, chicken, corn, and gluten free. We only use all natural products and we cannot combat this. 


My vet said there is a shot she can have monthly. I have a few concerns. One is that it doesn't cure the allergies, it mask the symptoms(itching, digging, etc). The second is cost- $125 a month. The 3rd is injecting her with a chemical monthly when she is so young- worried about the side effects of this. 


She take a daily Benadryl. She has been allergy tested so we're aware of her allergies, but since some are environmental we cannot eliminate all. 


Help!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I've never had to give any of my guys allergy shots thankfully, but I think some members have. 

Are you putting any fertilizer, pesticides, or any other type of chemicals on your lawn?
If you are, these can cause a lot of problems for dogs. 

We don't put anything on our yard, it looks it of course but would rather keep my guys safe. 

What type of cleaners are you using in your house? 
I have switched to basically only using white vinegar.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Because I was responsible for so many dogs that belonged to someone else it was necessary to clean without setting off allergies. I used steam... still do. 

As far as shots, I have had several people that did the shots with really good results. Many were reluctant to have the testing done but pointed out how much they were spending on medications, shampoos, etc. 

Once they finally gave into the process of treatment the results were amazing. Gradually the immune system builds a tolerance to the allergens and you can get to a point where the shots are no longer necessary.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I've never had to give any of my guys allergy shots thankfully, but I think some members have.
> 
> Are you putting any fertilizer, pesticides, or any other type of chemicals on your lawn?
> If you are, these can cause a lot of problems for dogs.
> ...




We do not treat our lawn. We use the honest company for cleaning products. We do infuse "essential oils" daily, so not sure if that is bothering her. But, they're supposed to be all natural. The County regularly sprays for mosquitos(via planes), so I am sure that is bothering her. She is so, so, sensitive! Gah! 


Our vet said prolonged use has been linked to liver damage and cancer. So, this concerns me. I am sure it isn't comfortable, but I feel like if it doesn't cure, it isn't worth the risk?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This might be a long shot, have you tried using Braggs Organic Apple Cider Vinegar on her? You can mix it with water, I have a spray bottle of it, 1 part OACV and three parts water. It can be increased to 50/50 ratio. 

You can also add it to their food or water. 

If you're not familiar with Bragg's there's a lot of good info on their website about using it for pets. A lot of people have said it helps their dogs with allergies.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

I haven't. But I actually have it as someone suggested it as a mosquito repellent. I will start adding a bit to her food and see if that helps I feel so bad for her!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It's a great bug repellant. 

I am guessing you have fire ants there, we do here. Hateful little buggers.....

Are you putting anything on her paw pads? My clinic uses and recommended Vetericyn, great stuff.... I have a bottle I keep on hand for minor cuts and scrapes. It's non toxic. This might help give her paws some relief. 

http://vetericyn.com/products/vetericyn-dog-care/


----------



## usually lurking (Apr 21, 2017)

Kalhayd said:


> We do infuse "essential oils" daily, so not sure if that is bothering her. But, they're supposed to be all natural. /QUOTE]
> 
> All natural doesn't mean hypoallergenic, and hypoallergenic doesn't mean that it couldn't cause an allergic reaction for some dog/person.
> 
> ...


----------



## usually lurking (Apr 21, 2017)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> This might be a long shot, have you tried using Braggs Organic Apple Cider Vinegar on her? You can mix it with water, I have a spray bottle of it, 1 part OACV and three parts water. It can be increased to 50/50 ratio.
> 
> You can also add it to their food or water.
> 
> If you're not familiar with Bragg's there's a lot of good info on their website about using it for pets. A lot of people have said it helps their dogs with allergies.



If her paws do smell yeasty (like fritos), soaking them in that 50/50 solution 2x a day may help.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

No real smell to them. They're just red and irritated. It is in the webbing area. I will take a photo when I am home. 


Per the test she tested sensitive to:


Wheat
Corn
Chicken
Pollen
Soy
pork
some grass proteins


With Wheat and Chicken showing up the highest


She eats Taste of the Wild(salmon). 




We do wipe her paws down every time she comes in and wash her feet fully several times a week. Her paws are showing the most reaction, but she scratches her backside and base of her tail often, too. We distract as often as we can. The wash is fairly new so I am not sure if it is time to quit it all together and try something new as it may not have been enough time for it to really work. We do the 1mg per body weight of Benadryl, but we only do every 12 hours per our vet. Maybe we can try to increase that?


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Are you talking about Cytopoint or an actual allergy shot? I have both my girls on Cytopoint, which is not exactly an allergy shot. It works by inhibiting the protein responsible for itching, or something like that. It has worked WONDERS.

One injection is supposed to last 4-8 weeks and its duration of effectiveness increases over time. Molly's first injection lasted about 7 or 8 weeks, the second lasted 17 weeks. She used to scratch under her chin constantly and would cause large hot spots. Maisey, who used to have scabs on her neck from scratching, was scab-free after a week. She's still on her first injection. Each injection costs $81 (both my dogs are 53 lbs). In both girls itching is reduced about 95%.


----------



## usually lurking (Apr 21, 2017)

If she has grass/pollen allergies, that would be my primary suspect for the paws, at least, if you rule out her food. My other question would be, how long has she been off any foods/treats that contained those allergens you listed? It can take 8 weeks for them to totally clear her system.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

usually lurking said:


> If she has grass/pollen allergies, that would be my primary suspect for the paws, at least, if you rule out her food. My other question would be, how long has she been off any foods/treats that contained those allergens you listed? It can take 8 weeks for them to totally clear her system.


She has been on Taste of the Wild(Salmon) since she was a puppy. We noticed that with grain foods & foods with any sort of chicken she'd itch. So, she has been on that for well over a year. The treats are probably the last 3 months or so(ensuring no corn, chicken, wheat, or pork).


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Are you talking about Cytopoint or an actual allergy shot? I have both my girls on Cytopoint, which is not exactly an allergy shot. It works by inhibiting the protein responsible for itching, or something like that. It has worked WONDERS.
> 
> One injection is supposed to last 4-8 weeks and its duration of effectiveness increases over time. Molly's first injection lasted about 7 or 8 weeks, the second lasted 17 weeks. She used to scratch under her chin constantly and would cause large hot spots. Maisey, who used to have scabs on her neck from scratching, was scab-free after a week. She's still on her first injection. Each injection costs $81 (both my dogs are 53 lbs). In both girls itching is reduced about 95%.


I am assuming that is it, but our vet said it would be monthly? She is 64 pounds.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kalhayd said:


> I am assuming that is it, but our vet said it would be monthly? She is 64 pounds.


Ask your vet about Cytopoint. It may be worth looking into.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Seamus has allergies as well. Environmental! Benedryl didn't work at all for him. He is on Zyrtec 10mg. 1am and 1 pm. He also gets a bath at least every couple of weeks and every 3rd day or so he gets a plain water rinse. Sonny also has environmental allergies but he's on Chlor Trimeton and it works for him.

We tried the Benedryl at first. 3x a day. 

Here is a link I link for information on antihistamines for dogs. If it were me, before I would go with injections, I would try a different antihistamine. ANTIHISTAMINES FOR DOGS & CATS

Good luck!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Have you discussed Apoquel with your vet? And switching to Clariton vs Benadryl to avoid the drowsiness?

I spent $1K plus on getting Duke tested (patch test) which confirmed he was allergic to almost everything under the sun and more on drops. Accomplished nothing. It does work for some dogs, but you won't know for quite awhile if it's working for yours and you're out the money. I don't begrudge the money, but I became more concerned about managing the symptoms after that. The cytopoint might be a good alternative. Are you working with a dermatologist or regular vet? And was your allergy testing a skin patch or blood test? Most vets I talked to didn't put much weight in the blood test.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

My vet suggested Apoquel before Cytopoint came out. I refused because the drug is an immunosuppressant. Their issues weren't so bad that I'd give them Apoquel.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Vhuynh2 said:


> My vet suggested Apoquel before Cytopoint came out. I refused because the drug is an immunosuppressant. Their issues weren't so bad that I'd give them Apoquel.


I very carefully weighed before I put him on it as I have the same concerns. I had not moved forward with the shot (it was new and only a dermatologist could administer it) when I was exploring options. Duke has an annual appointment with his dermatologist and I'm going to ask if Cytopoint is the same injection we had been talking about. If a regular vet can administer it now, that might become an option.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

jennretz said:


> I very carefully weighed before I put him on it as I have the same concerns. I had not moved forward with the shot (it was new and only a dermatologist could administer it) when I was exploring options. Duke has an annual appointment with his dermatologist and I'm going to ask if Cytopoint is the same injection we had been talking about. If a regular vet can administer it now, that might become an option.


My dogs get it from their regular vet so you should be able to as well.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

If you're worried about Liver damage should you start on the injections, you can add some milk thistle supplements (Silymarin) into her diet- it'll protect her liver again damage and disease if she is to be on long term medication. 

I'm a fan of Apple cider vinegar like @CAROLINA MOM suggested. I keep it handy in a spray bottle, and it'll make a good paw soak like she suggested. 

Aloe vera gel is another thing you could try to help soothe her red paws, it really does help to soothe irritation etc. Get the 99% pure human grade gel. 

Good luck!


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

jennretz said:


> Have you discussed Apoquel with your vet? And switching to Clariton vs Benadryl to avoid the drowsiness?
> 
> I spent $1K plus on getting Duke tested (patch test) which confirmed he was allergic to almost everything under the sun and more on drops. Accomplished nothing. It does work for some dogs, but you won't know for quite awhile if it's working for yours and you're out the money. I don't begrudge the money, but I became more concerned about managing the symptoms after that. The cytopoint might be a good alternative. Are you working with a dermatologist or regular vet? And was your allergy testing a skin patch or blood test? Most vets I talked to didn't put much weight in the blood test.




It was a skin patch test. We're working with our vet. Her symptoms aren't out of control, yet, but we suspect they'll likely get worse as she gets older. Other than red paws, her skin/fur looks great. Her ears also look awesome. I know she must be uncomfortable so trying to get control before it potentially gets worse.


----------



## Ajepperson (Feb 19, 2017)

Lambeau is 13 months and has struggled with allergies most of his life. Around 10 months we went to see a dermatologist. We started with hypoallergenic food so we can do food trials. We haven't been able to reintroduce food because he has so many environmental allergies. He is allergic to 14 different things. We tried all types of medication and the cytopoint shot. We are currently doing immunization therapy. It is a slight struggle at the moment because he is getting hit very hard from the outside, but we have meds that help maintaine. He doesn't tear himself up anymore. I'll be happy when fall comes so we can continue with the aggressive therapy. If dory is that bad I would see a specialist. Wishing th best for you guys.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Thank you for the input! I'll inquire about a dermatologist when she sees the vet again in a few weeks!


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

We started the Cytopoint shots today. Hope they help. We exhausted all other options: vinegar, Benadryl, wiping paws, frequent baths with the medicated shampoo...

And her paw is still inflamed & red off and on- with itching worsening.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I’m thinking of switching duke


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I am so sorry to read that you are struggling with severe allergy issues with Dory.

Some current thought is that allergies are a result of an immune system which turns against itself.

If I were in your shoes with your pup, I would start with doing everything I could to strengthen Dory's immune system, the first being to move her to a a balanced raw diet ( non HPP) with limited ingredients and start with one protein ( no chicken). I would also add a natural probiotic like organic kefir to the diet.

I have a couple of friends who have significantly improved if not reduced their dog's allergic symptoms by doing the above.

I would also suggest consulting a holistic, or better yet a homeopathic vet who will be able to help with a whole body approach to healing.

These articles may be helpful or at minimum informative if you have not seen them.

https://www.whole-dog-journal.com/issues/7_8/features/Canine-Allergies_15640-1.html

Canine Allergies: A New Look - Dogs Naturally Magazine

You have several certified homeopathic DVM's in Florida you may consider contacting for assistance with other modalities of treatment.

Referrals | Pitcairn Education Programs

Wishing your girl much relief and the best of success in getting Dory's allergies under control.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

jennretz said:


> I’m thinking of switching duke
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Our vet liked this best because the side effects aren't an issue. We're hoping it won't be needed long term, just something to get her paw to heal. She's on an antibiotic, too 

She mentioned Apoquel & Presidone, but didn't like side effects that those sometimes have.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Yaichi's Mom said:


> I am so sorry to read that you are struggling with severe allergy issues with Dory.
> 
> Some current thought is that allergies are a result of an immune system which turns against itself.
> 
> ...



Thank you! I'd love to do RAW and have researched it, but worry about her not getting everything she needs. I need to do more research. Our vet suggested omegas added to her diet- so I'll start with that & the kefiers you suggested above. Thanks!


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Kalhayd said:


> Thank you! I'd love to do RAW and have researched it, but worry about her not getting everything she needs. I need to do more research. Our vet suggested omegas added to her diet- so I'll start with that & the kefiers you suggested above. Thanks!


Feeding raw is a huge paradigm shift..I went through it with Brisby as well.

It is really easy if you get a good completely balanced raw diet from a good producer. That said, yes, supplements are needed according to our DVM ( homeopathic certified advanced)

I have learned so much by switching Brisby to a homeopathic DVM. Brisby doesn't have the same problems as Dory does, however I can't tell you the difference it has made both for her, and for me.

I don't have definitive allergy problems with Brisby, however she has suffered from "hot spots", ear problems in the past, that have totally dissipated since we have gone on a raw diet. ( complete, balanced)
We have avoided TPLO and healed beautifully from a torn cruciate with a change in diet (raw), conservative management and she is running and jumping etc. without NSAIDs, or surgery. ..however I digress....

Kibble ( IMHO and other experts opinions) are NOT a natural food for dogs, nor is it species appropriate. It has additives, preservatives, is rendered food and who knows what else it may contain that a dog that has sensitivities may react to. 

My first suggestion to you is to get Dory off any kind of kibble.

If you have Facebook, this is a list of recommended prepared raw food that Dr William Falconer. DVM and homeopathically trained, has researched that is non HPP and recommended.

https://lookaside.fbsbx.com/file/Ra...O4wz9f30ZYhcndTX8a-4lgwyTwfvekJIFv88RkqTYSstA

You can do a raw diet to give Dory everything she needs, however you have to first get her immune system to settle down and get some whole body care...not just the symptoms she manifests relative to chewing, itching, scratching etc. Those symptoms are just the "tip of the iceberg". Suppressing them with any conventional modalities is just that, suppression and not curative and what I have learned they will only manifest elsewhere if not addressed. 

Have you done any allergy testing or the Nutroscan test? That would be a great first step IMHO. 

There could be much more...over vaccination, if you are feeding flea/tick "preventives" etc. which all seriously compromise a dog's immune system. 

Again, if I was in your shoes with your girl...if it was Brisby, I would consult one of the DVMs that i have in one of the links I shared with you above. 

In the mean time, move to raw if you are able. Limit the proteins for atleast a month for one protein: ie beef, pork, turkey etc. Stay away from chicken for now, as this is a potential allergen for many dogs. 

If you would like more input from me or help with what I do and what I have learned, feel free to PM me, relative to supplements etc.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

She has been allergy tested(skin patch test) and chicken, wheats, corn, etc were all on the list. 

Her kibble now doesn't contain any of her known allergens. She does take heartworm & flea preventives, but we live in Florida where mosquitoes are present year round, and fleas are a HUGE issue, so removing them wouldn't be safe(at least in regards to heartworm preventative). 


I've researched some good companies for a RAW diet, so I may do a monthly trial and see how she does. My vet, while not holistic, does error on the side of caution when it comes to meds, antibiotics, and vaccines(titers are used for everything except rabies which is state required here).


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Kalhayd said:


> She has been allergy tested(skin patch test) and chicken, wheats, corn, etc were all on the list.
> 
> Her kibble now doesn't contain any of her known allergens. She does take heartworm & flea preventives, but we live in Florida where mosquitoes are present year round, and fleas are a HUGE issue, so removing them wouldn't be safe(at least in regards to heartworm preventative).
> 
> ...


You are doing all good things for Dory...huge kudos to you!!

I live way north of you, therefore I truly don't know what your risks are for both flea or heartworm.

What I can tell you it this. Heartworm has a cycle, if your dog may on the off chance be exposed to a mosquito that is carrying( must be female under very specific temperature conditions). 

Running a SNAP - 4DX yearly or twice yearly or more often if you need, will catch heartworm if it is present and needs to be treated. BTW, the heartworm "preventive" is the same pesticide used to get rid of it...so why give our dogs and poison their bloodstream, their entire body and internal organs for something they may never need?

There are better links/information however i have family over here right now and can't find the best link I am able to share with you:

https://healthypets.mercola.com/sites/healthypets/archive/2016/08/28/heartworm-disease-dogs.aspx


----------

